# DPF Light Won't Stop Flashing



## Detrious (Jul 5, 2017)

Is there any trouble code that the ECM is throwing? 

At that mileage I would start to think that the filter might be ash plugged. Regen turns the soot into ash and CO2, CO2 goes out the tail pipe, ash stays in filter. Eventually it just stayed restricted to the point that the ECM thinks it always needs a regen. If so then it is time for the filter to be physically removed and cleaned. Search around for DPF cleaning services where you are, someone might do the ones off the Cruzes.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 24, 2015)

Nope, no trouble shooting code, just continuous flashing. It could well be excess ash in the DPF filter and time for a clean out, hope that's all it is. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Do the Australian Cruzes let you do a manual DPF regen using a scan tool?


----------



## desoge9603 (3 mo ago)

Reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

> The car still has normal power although when travelling the highway with the cruise control set at 100km/h, I can feel it randomly surging a little bit.


This happens with my JG diesel, sometimes tapping the cruise control up or down a notch stabilises things.

As to the DPF light flashing continuously - it may just not be getting hot enough for long enough. Maybe take it out late at night onto a nice long stretch of freeway, set the cruise and put it into 3rd for 45-60 minutes.

Or it could simply be that one of the sensors is bung, the JG does *not* set all the codes that later Cruzen can. It may be best to take it to a decent mechanic who has access to all the right bits to do all the tests.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 24, 2015)

Ok so I finally got a fault code P02E1 and P02E2 which relates the diesel intake air flow control system so I removed the throttle valve, cleaned the soot from the intake manifold and from the pipe that attaches to the underside of the manifold. I had a close look at the throttle valve and found the butterfly was stuck in the full open position. I took off the cover and found the quadrant gear had a few broken teeth causing the butterfly to jam in the fill open position. This upset the car electronics and circuit inside the throttle valve assembly itself as I found one of the components on the circuit board was burnt (photos attached)
Anyway, I got another throttle valve and installed it and when I started the car I first got a P1446 fault code which indicated the pre-catalyst temp was too low and the DPF light was flashing. Once the engine was up to temp, I cleared the fault code with a basic OBDII reader and Torque Lite app on my tablet and the DPF clean started (idle went up to 900rpm and engine fans started). I drove at 100km/h in 3rd gear which is around 3000rpm for 25 mins and the DPF light finally went off and has stayed off ever since.


----------

